# Advice for wannabe gigging musicians



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

I can only take Damian Keyes in small doses, but he makes some good points in this video:


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

LOL. The most obvious stuff... that no one considers!


----------

